# Ijoy tornado nano on an ijust s battery



## GuardianAlpha (16/11/16)

Hi All,

Silly question, but has anyone tried an ijoy tornado nano tank on an ijust s battery?

Was hoping to try a different tank without having to purchase a new mod roght now as well.

I know it will fit, but my question is, how well does it perform?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (18/11/16)

That would depend on your build. The Ijust S has a voltage of about roughly 4.2V which gets fractionally lower as the battery drains..

If you use the 0.3 chip coils it should fire at around 58watts which is not too bad, but i find the flavour better over 60 watts. So your builds will have to be low resistance, also keep in mind the battery is limited at 80 watts for your safety

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GuardianAlpha (18/11/16)

Thanks @Schnappie. Ended up getting one and trying it out. Its not for me at this point. Definately need a decent mod to run it properly.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/11/16)

You need to do a basic build for this to work properly, 26g 2.5mm kanthal with about 5 wraps. However, the bat will drain pretty fast...
I have put 25mm Serpent mini on both my Ijust s mods now and loving it with the single coil build, bat def lasting longer with a single build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (18/11/16)

GuardianAlpha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Silly question, but has anyone tried an ijoy tornado nano tank on an ijust s battery?
> 
> ...


I don't have the Tornado,but have heard good things about it.


----------



## GuardianAlpha (19/12/16)

Hi All, just a quick update. Ended up getting myself the Smok Alien Kit. The i just s, the tornado nano and the baby beast are amazing on this mod. I definately see how much of a difference being able to control the wattage makes. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

